# bag question



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

For those of you that take your Malteses out with you, do you prefer the zip closed kind (with mesh on top, of course) or the kind that just snaps in the middle with the option for them to sitck their heads out?
Thanks,


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the kind that gives the dog the option to stick their head out, with maybe a mesh flap that will unroll and zip closed if you need it too. 

Leslie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Go with what is most comfortable for YOU and your dog to carry around. That is the most important thng. Share pics when you get your bag PLEASE  We love pics on SM!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's our favorite bag ... and it's our favorite for lots of reasons. It's stylish and Noelle is secured IN the bag (with the zippered top) but her head can be out also. But - mostly we love it because it came from a dear, dear friend who is THE most generous and loving young lady I know. Katkoota!!! :wub: 

The bag is roomy enough and sturdy enough and has a zippered top AND a little leash clip on the inside to keep her secure:

[attachment=27791:Noelle_Bagsm.jpg]


It also allows her head to rest easily and comfortably out of the end of it:

[attachment=27792:Noelle_a...er_bagsm.jpg]


We love it and we love Kat!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey prefers the kind she can stick her head out of. We have both kinds & I found this is the most comfortable to carry, too! 
[attachment=27801:down_sized.jpg]


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer the ones with the zipper on top, because if I let Belinha stick her head out, she would jump off!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

A hot-dog bag!!!!!! LOL.


My dogs prefer the ones where they can peek out of. Something soft to lay their head on.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I only have one bag for Lilly but I love it. There is a mesh panel on one end of the bag so she can look out but not peak her head out and there is a mesh panel that zips open on top so that she can stick her head out. There is also a leash clip inside so that she can't get out. She won't even jump off the couch so I doubt she would ever jump out of her bag but it makes me feel better. I like having the option because sometimes I'm out with Lilly and I want to pop in somewhere she needs to be incognito so being able to fully zip up the bag is helpful. 

Here is a picture of Lilly in her bag when she was a puppy. Sorry its bad quality but you can see how it passes as a regular purse but she can still stick her head out easily.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that all depends on if you'll be playing by the rules or not LOL. If you plan on doing a lot of sneaking, invest in a discreet one first, and then later buy the other kind for when she's allowed places. Or if not, then vice versa. Just go with the one you think will fit your needs the majority of the time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just love seeing all those precious little faces peeking out of all the different bags :wub: 
Matilda doesn't like being closed in. But I have been looking at the hot dog bag, who knows I might try one


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros & I both love this carrier since it lets him comfortably poke his head out and can also be completely zipped up. It also has 2 pockets (one inside and one on the outside) which are useful when we go out. Here's a pic of him in it when we went out today 

[attachment=27856:ErosCarrierEdt.jpg]

and here are some pics of the carrier without Eros in it

[attachment=27857:CarrierPic1.jpg]

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I used a bag like Noelle's bag, when I had only Kaylee. After Krissy, I got a stroller. They LOVE it!! But all your bags are so pretty!! I wish I could use them sometimes now. But the girls don't like the bags anymore, and they say what goes around here.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> A hot-dog bag!!!!!! LOL.
> 
> 
> My dogs prefer the ones where they can peek out of. Something soft to lay their head on.[/B]


OMG I AM IN LOVE WITH THAT BAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=449417
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Its for sale. I am in love with some of the others i saw in this thread. Wow such an amazing choice in yur country.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Desiree what kind of bag is that? I am looking for another one for Bailey and that is so cute!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Desiree what kind of bag is that? I am looking for another one for Bailey and that is so cute![/B]


Thanks  It is this bag, and it also comes in pink with green. I got mine for a great price on a different website because it was their last one. If you type the name in on Google and spend a little time looking at the different sites you may be able to find it cheaper somewhere else like I did. Good luck!

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Lily has two bags and one on the way. She likes them all and if I sit one in front of the door and say let's go bye bye she runs and dives in. It is so cute. Sometimes when she want to go out she will drag her bag to the door and I will find her sitting in it with a hopeful look in her eye. I use different ones for the type of place we are going. If I want to hide her and not draw attention I use the mesh completly zip up kind. If Im taking her someplace and dogs are welcome we use the soft head can stick out kind. As Lily would say all girls need more than one bag and it has to be stylish.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I prefer the ones with the zipper on top, because if I let Belinha stick her head out, she would jump off![/B]


That's a beautiful bag! Where did you get it? I'm thinking Christmas presents!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Here's our favorite bag ... and it's our favorite for lots of reasons. It's stylish and Noelle is secured IN the bag (with the zippered top) but her head can be out also. But - mostly we love it because it came from a dear, dear friend who is THE most generous and loving young lady I know. Katkoota!!! :wub:
> 
> The bag is roomy enough and sturdy enough and has a zippered top AND a little leash clip on the inside to keep her secure:
> 
> ...



awwweeee Kim :grouphug: I love you you two and love these pictures. I am so glad that you and Noelle loved the bag 

kisses to cutie Noelle and hiugs are being sent all the way to you from me and the malts :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer something that has a fixed shape, so that it will not mess up their coat. I'm using a bag from tou tou that looks like the below, think its a jap company.









http://www.toutou-design.com/item/bag.htm


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I really like the Kwigy-Bo bag that I recently purchased and Maggie likes it too!! I like it because it is more discreet, not necessarily for sneaking Maggie into places, but when I don't want all the attention. Maggie also has a sherpa carrier which she loves. I use the sherpa for traveling.


----------



## lookingforamaltese! (Nov 1, 2007)

Desiree - what brand is that carrier and where did you find it? i love it! i can't get my baby until May because of the rules where I live so I've been spending my time shopping online for anything I could possibly need or want to pamper my future little boy  


edit: oops just saw the post above!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I use the zipper ones ALWAYS...our bag has a zipper opening on one side so I have the choice to let Luci's head stick out, but she is a little brat and sometimes she gets squirmy and wants to get out...through the head hole :smilie_tischkante: .  I have a kwiggy bo bag, we love it: [attachment=29649:awwwww2.jpg]


----------



## lookingforamaltese! (Nov 1, 2007)

> I use the zipper ones ALWAYS...our bag has a zipper opening on one side so I have the choice to let Luci's head stick out, but she is a little brat and sometimes she gets squirmy and wants to get out...through the head hole :smilie_tischkante: .  I have a kwiggy bo bag, we love it: [attachment=29649:awwwww2.jpg][/B]




ooo I've been eyeing that one...is it the Alyson? Do you have anymore pictures?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When Sassy was younger I tried several different bags. She liked the ones that she could stick her head out of, but then would try to climb out. I would even use the inside hook attached to her harness..............no luck she would still escape. So I settled on a stroller and that works great.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I've tried a number of bags.  I found that anytime I used a bag where the head could stick out, she would be all hunched up on that end and the bag would be tilted way over to that end and it was extremely hard to keep it upright. It was always going up on end as she put all her weight there. I really like Becky's though with the head that comes out in the middle! I've never seen that one before.


----------

